# He can bring home the bacon!!!



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

This is a "little payback" from tobacmon. At least that's what the note said. He heard my better half say she loved the country cured bacon from virginia. And this is what happens. He also included some of my favorite sticks!!! Thanks Paul, You are a true BOTL and friend!!! Gerry


----------



## agctribefan (Oct 22, 2008)

Nice! who doesn't love bacon?


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

Thats awesome, Good smokes too


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice hit!!!


:dribble::dribble: :hungry: BACON!!! :hungry: :dribble::dribble:


----------



## maduro4me-cl (Jun 11, 2008)

Sweet hit! Gotta love VA bacon and VA ham and VA peanuts!


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

oh my god do you just slice that yourself? and could I order it online? Paul I need a web address


----------



## Diana (Feb 13, 2007)

Can't go wrong with bacon and cigars!


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

jitzy said:


> oh my god do you just slice that yourself? and could I order it online? Paul I need a web address


It's not the same brand name but here you go Joe...

http://www.vapeanuts.com/sb01.html

Their hams are real good too we do one every easter.


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Damn, both look tasty. Makes you want to fry up some bacon for bfast and have a cigar right after.


----------



## Lighthouse (Sep 5, 2007)

Very nice Paul!


----------



## Yesenia-cl (Dec 29, 2007)

HOT DAMN. That is one helluva bomb. If I know Dozer, he probably kissed his screen when he saw that bacon. Niiiice set of smokes there, too.


----------



## mc2712 (Mar 14, 2008)

Damn, NOW I'M HUNGRY! (nice hit)


----------



## Yesenia-cl (Dec 29, 2007)

This post has inspired me to change my avatar


----------



## cboor001 (Aug 6, 2008)

Very nice hit. Great looking slab of bacon and tagalong smokes.


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Bacon is great - but Pork Roll is king in NJ! :first: :hungry: 

Awesome hit from one great bro to another! :clap2:


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

DOZER said:


> It's not the same brand name but here you go Joe...
> 
> http://www.vapeanuts.com/sb01.html
> 
> Their hams are real good too we do one every easter.


awesome Mike thanks for the link, I will be placing an order:hungry:


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

Is there anything better than bacon? I think not! I have been trying to get CAO to do a Bacon flavoured cigar for 3 years now!!


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

Great hit. I love the new bombs that have been sent; beer glasses (not goggles), bacon, fireman helmets..etc


----------



## SmokinJoe (Apr 7, 2007)

mhlatke said:


> Bacon is great - but Pork Roll is king in NJ! :first: :hungry:
> 
> Awesome hit from one great bro to another! :clap2:


Haven't had Pork Roll since I was a kid in NJ...I miss it...and I miss Tasty Cakes!


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Bacon the other white meat:lol:


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

:lol:ound: This is awesome Paul!!... I love those huge American spare ribs!! :biggrin1:
That man send everything out where he can get his hands on!! Great hit Paul, now make sure you have some in your fridge when I come over!!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

very nice


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Now thats a very well desirved and thaughtfull hit!!!


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

AWESOME!

Thanks bacon looks good!


----------



## luckyfitz13 (Apr 6, 2008)

o....my.....god


----------



## tcampbel (Jan 20, 2008)

Bacon, bacon whos got the bacon. Nice smokes too.


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Yesenia said:


> HOT DAMN. That is one helluva bomb. If I know Dozer, he probably kissed his screen when he saw that bacon. Niiiice set of smokes there, too.


Well, not really kissing. :nono: It was more like licking. :tongue: Oddly enough it didn't taste anything like bacon...   :yuck:


----------



## Humidor Minister (Oct 5, 2007)

Damn nice hit!! I love bacon. (LOML wants to kill me when I order it though) Good job. She said I need to get in shape!!! I said.....rounds a shape:laugh::hand::bolt:


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

WOW!!! Gotta love it! Nice smokes too!


----------



## Patrick B (Nov 5, 2008)

More food for thought:

www.bacontoday.com - a news site dedicated to all things bacon.

www.baconaisse.com - bacon flavored mayo. Dreams answered within.


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Bacon!!!Damn tasty treat


----------



## hiway_86 (Jan 9, 2008)

Very cool hit!!


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

cigars and food graet combo


----------

